# The brisket from the new pit is now being served...(pics)



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, yall. I didn't want to cut it lastnight because I had just took it out of the smoker. I let it rest allnight, since it worried allday...JB joke of course...Here's the pics. I tasted it and it tastes like brisket from a good BBQ joint from the south.. I feel like a happy camper.. This cookin sure makes life worth livin, along with other things... :withstupid Woops. Larry isn't up there yet....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks good SS, what was the internal temp when you pulled it?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Looks good SS, what was the internal temp when you pulled it?


 I have no idea.. I just been squeezing the brisket and when it feels the right firmness I take it out... I got one of the remote thermometers. I better start to use it.. I did the low n slow method 3 times so far and it's been working.. I might not be so lucky next time...That meat tastes so damn good boy. I wish i could send some to yall.. but you getting somethin betta!!!! a real Texas jewel BOY.....chile pequins!!


----------



## Bbq Bubba (Aug 10, 2007)

Good lookin brisket Sapo, got me drooling! Time to go shopping!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice job it looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2007)

That's a fine lookin' hunk o' beef!


----------



## Unity (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice even ring!

--John  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I like.
I have 2 Briskets going on later too so we'll see if I was....Paying Attention BOY

hahaha


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I like.
> I have 2 Briskets going on later too so we'll see if I was....Paying Attention BOY
> 
> hahaha


 He He He.. I get scared when he yells and says look at me boy... I have flashbacks of my Dad gettin ready to open a can of woopass with a razor strap...Those were the good ole days... I can't wate to see yer brisket Mike!!! You Rocker you!!!... "Nothin for Nothin"..BP..R.I.P....


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey SS did you buy the That new cooker you were loooking at?


----------



## TheCook (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The brisket from the new pit is now being served...(pics*



			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Ok, yall. I didn't want to cut it lastnight because I had just took it out of the smoker. I let it rest allnight, since it worried allday...JB joke of course...Here's the pics. I tasted it and it tastes like brisket from a good BBQ joint from the south.. I feel like a happy camper.. This cookin sure makes life worth livin, along with other things... :withstupid Woops. Larry isn't up there yet....



Looking good sapo.  Is it dry at all?  Looks a little dry in the pic.  

Is that a flat only? Or did you take the point off earlier in the cook?


----------



## john a (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, looks good to me. Like Unity said, nice ring.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Aug 10, 2007)

Sapo --

Looks great!  

How about some details on your cook giving some insight into your new cooker?  For instance, did it hold a steady temp?  Did it take much tending?  How often did you have to refuel.?  How long did the cook take?  How much fuel did you use? Any plans for mods?  How 'bout a basket?

Rich


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2007)

If it was up to me.........I'm just happy seeing you cook on that new cooker S  
Great job!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Hey SS did you buy the That new cooker you were loooking at?


Yes Sir...


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: The brisket from the new pit is now being served...(pics*



			
				Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's room temp in that picture. I trimmed it like Bill told me last time. I took the fat and let it drip upon the main slab of beef...  The meat isn't dry at all. It taste good and melt in your mouth man...no kidding...


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 10, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Sapo --
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...


Ok. it's all stainless steal construction, except ash boxes and grates. Fire box points to the South. Thank God.. Guld breeze = southeast everyday. It help a steady temp if I don't open it up and gaze at the meat..I do that sometimes..sorry I'm a weido..   . It took some tending because I didn't know how much coal, lump to stack in the firebox. I'll get that fixed soon. The ribs too 3.5 hours and the brisket arounf 9.0 hours. I used about 20 medium lumps and 20 small Home Depot coals Mike talked about. I just bought a 15 foot gas hose and  coal pan like JB's..I also got a box of those ceramic coals for heating via propane. I need to get a cajun gas burner with a small air inlet so it can fit in the dampener. Or I am going to mod that too.. What is a basket? A basket for the coals? ok. I hope this is what you wanted....did you watch the video?


----------



## Big Ron1 (Aug 11, 2007)

He's got skills!  Good Job SurfinSapo!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

GlennR said:
			
		

> great loking brisket.  Send me a sammy!


 I can't send meat in the mail. I can send dried spicy shrimp....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 11, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> boar_d_laze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naww  SS Rich uses a afterburner too... Acadamey has those burners & if they don't in your area lemmy know I know another place to order from.
You don't need the ceramic coals for smokin with gas, thats what the gas regulator is for Boy


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naww  SS Rich uses a afterburner too... Acadamey has those burners & if they don't in your area lemmy know I know another place to order from.
You don't need the ceramic coals for smokin with gas, thats what the gas regulator is for Boy[/quote:1afm3uaa]
Well I got everything except a moded firebox door. I found the piece of metal I need ar work.. They are thowing it away.. Those cajun burners look good.. thin air port...


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like a fine brisket.


----------

